# I'm quitting nicotine, tell me your success stories!



## The Reverend (Aug 14, 2012)

I've made it nine days after quitting cold turkey. I finally snapped today and smoked a cigarette I bummed off my roommate, but I was surprised that it both tasted like shit and didn't feel right, somehow.

I know it's still tough, and that I may fail multiple times before I finally put tobacco products down for good, but tell me your success stories and any tips or tricks you used to help you quit! 

Also, if you're trying to quit yourself, share! Apparently there's strength in numbers when you're quitting smoking.


----------



## ryanoddi (Aug 15, 2012)

Good for you man! 

I quit in March or April of 2009. One of the better decisions that I've made in my life haha. 

Now, I still do have a cig every once in a while (well under 5 a month,) when I'm out drinking with a bunch of my friends that smoke. I never crave them unless I'm drunk and I can smell it.

I quit cold turkey as well, but I also quit drinking for a month in combination. Reason being, because I had tried multiple times prior, and would always cave and have a smoke when I was drinking, followed by buying a pack and starting the vicious cycle all over again. At the time, I was drinking quite frequently (8-16 beers/day,) and I wanted to cut back because I was starting to feel like I could devolope a drinking problem if I continued.

Keep hanging in there, you had a hiccup, but don't let it turn you back on to smoking. I know the first time I had a cig after I quite for a month, it tasted terrible and I felt nearly sick afterwards. The second cig wasn't as bad, followed by the third being back to normal. If you're not careful, you can easily fall back to your old habits.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm trying to quit now myself. With the separation/impending divorce I've actually been smoking more lately. I think tomorrow will be a good day 1. I'll be getting some nicorette on the way home.


----------



## Semichastny (Aug 15, 2012)

I quit cold turkey a few years back, it is incredibly hard but the feeling of being free from addiction/nicotine both psychologically and physically is well worth it. You may fail but don't ever get discouraged Addiction changes your brain and It's a tough fight to end it. If you find yourself instinctively reaching for a cigarette replace the action with gum. If you get the craving just stop and focus on whats around you physically I find that by just saying the name of objects around me it helps draw me back to the reality instead of getting lost in the cravings and thoughts. Good Luck!


----------



## ElRay (Aug 15, 2012)

Probably not the best advice, but if a bit of humor with make it easier:



Can't go wrong with a bit of Jerry Reed.

Ray


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been using the gum trick a lot, as well as trying to reprogram the urge to smoke to do something more constructive, like do a few push ups (circumstances allowing, of course).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2012)

Its not nicotine but ive quit oxy cold turkey. It was hard too because I actually have a totally valid script for it and needed it for chronic pain. Imo though, stay 110% cold turkey for two weeks and you will be fine.

Oxy withdrawel is a lot worse than nicotine too


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 16, 2012)

They say that it takes 3 days for Nicotine to leave your system completely, and 3 weeks for the mental cravings to go away. After that, it can be months before any urge is gone. I quit (for the second time) 2 weeks ago, and was astonished at how much easier it was to stop than the first time last year. For me it's a disconnect. I have to give cigarettes away (or throw them out) before the process can begin. I always tell people that you can't quit on an empty pack.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Its not nicotine but ive quit oxy cold turkey. It was hard too because I actually have a totally valid script for it and needed it for chronic pain. Imo though, stay 110% cold turkey for two weeks and you will be fine.
> 
> Oxy withdrawel is a lot worse than nicotine too



Yeah, all of a sudden I don't feel like my struggle with nicotine is as intense . But if you could quit, I can too.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 16, 2012)

I've gone cold turkey on narcotics (pain medication), and cigarettes. Opiate withdrawal definitely blows dick and has a way of ensuring most people that they'll never use opiates again. In fact, I hurt my lower back pretty badly last October, couldn't sleep because of the pain, had a script of Vicodin filled, and never did so much as even open the bottle.

Anyway, I smoked heavily for several years, then just quit all at once. What you have to do is keep validating/positively affirming your decision by enjoying the novelty of not smoking. Imagine that each day you don't smoke is significantly improving your health, and you'll have no trouble. I haven't smoked in 4 years and don't really care about it. In fact, I don't even drink alcohol except for one or two drinks on a very very rare occasion. Just keep your health in mind and you won't have to worry about chemical temptations.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 16, 2012)

I've dropped 20 pounds since May 1st by cutting my alcohol consumption in half (from 6-8 beers/night down to 2-3/night). Also been watching the diet better, but mainly I think it's been the alcohol reduction.
Nicotine is harder though I think because it's more like cocaine, in that there is a more immediate rush and desire for more within just 10-20 minutes.
Also, with nicotine it's harder because when one wakes up there is an instant longing for a hit, and then it's on for the whole day really.
With alcohol hardly anyone feels like drinking right when they wake up, so it's much easier to make it a late night only thing.

Just keep trying though. I've known a couple people who quit smoking after decades, although it took them several attempts before they nailed it. Consiousness is key.
Sincerely good luck with it Rev, you will prevail.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2012)

Trench, you had 6-8 beers every night?!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Trench, you had 6-8 beers every night?!


 
Every night since spring of 07 (missing only three or four nights a year, and that was just times i got the flue or a terrible chest cold).
I total it up as some where around 11,000 beers over a 5yr stretch (and I'm still going, only much slower now).
Yes I know that's just ridiculous .

If it weren't for working out with weights, I'd be a tremendous ball of jello.

Trenchlord (aka-unfit to advise)


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 16, 2012)

You still drink 2-3 beers every single night? I'm not judging, just concerned is all.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Every night since spring of 07 (missing only three or four nights a year, and that was just times i got the flue or a terrible chest cold).
> I total it up as some where around 11,000 beers over a 5yr stretch (and I'm still going, only much slower now).
> Yes I know that's just ridiculous .
> 
> If it weren't for working out with weights, I'd be a tremendous ball of jello.



That is absolutely nuts man, even 2-3 beers a night is wack. But so long as you're continuously cutting down. Thats great you already managed to cut down so much from 7-8.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 16, 2012)

Agreed. I heard somewhere that one or two beers a day is good for men... but you know what I think is better? No alcohol ever. That's got to be healthier. I understand how things can go, though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 16, 2012)

If all us drinkers and smokers (I've never smoked cigs, except as a teen I actually tried to like them but just didn't) would quit 100%, we might some day have as many guitars as Adam, which would be pure awsome. The $ involved with substance habits is stricking over time.


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 16, 2012)

I went cold turkey on March 2009 and have never looked back or slipped, but I was never a big smoker, 2-3 packs a week or so. It became easier after about a month, and then it came the time when just the smell of it disgusted me. Right now I can be in a room full of people smoking and drinking without any craving at all. But that works just for cigarettes, I haven't smoked pot since april 2011 and whenever I smell it at a concert I have to walk it off.

Then again, it really depends on the circumstances and the person. Both my siblings and my father haven't been able to kick it after many tries, including patchs, gum, herbal cigarettes and cold turkeys.

Just hang in there, and don't beat yourself up when you slip, it happens, I didn't quit on my first try and I don't consider myself a success story. It's an addiction, it doesn't heal, it can be managed.

Another good thing you can do: if you have some enablers in your social group, try to convince them to not give you cigarettes under any circumstances, and you could also "authorize" a couple of friends to destroy any cigarette that finds the way into your hand. It's quite annoying, to say the least, but it worked for me.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2012)

Good for you, Jess. Now it's time to get Corey to stop as well.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 16, 2012)

I quit smoking cigarettes in March of this year. It's been going great.

I wore a patch (nicorette, step 1) for the first 2 weeks. It was apparently trying to destroy ALL OF THE SKINS, so I decided to go cold turkey from that point forward.

There were 2 big tricks for me. The first was that I was actually ready, this time. I've tried to quit a few times in the past, all for the wrong reasons. This time, I quit because I _truly_ wanted to, for myself.

The other trick - for me - is to keep myself busy. More tasks, more chores, more projects. If I have something to do, I'm not thinking about smoking; I'm just thinking about the task at hand.

The first month was the worst. Since then, it's been pretty smooth sailing.

Good luck! Toss me a PM any time if you need someone to vent at.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 16, 2012)

I quit smoking on August 15.


It's been a great twelve hours, but I need a cigarette.














Seriously though, I quit about four years ago. MMA made it easy--and I was a massive chain smoker. Get those fucking endorphins up and you won't even miss your cigarettes.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm still going strong, guys, thanks for the encouragement and the stories. I'm starting to dislike being around smokers, not because I think the smoke smells bad just yet, but because it really makes me get that 'addict hunger' in my gut for a smoke.


----------



## avenger (Aug 17, 2012)

I quit cold turkey 4 months ago, had a drag off a smoke whilst hammered at a maiden show a few weeks back.

Tasted like shit couldn't even smoke more then a puff! Oddly though green smoke still is delicious!

Hang in there you've already broken the habit so the hard part is long over.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm going back to Houston to spend the last week of the summer with my family. My brother smokes a lot, and is the world's worst influence, so it'll really test my commitment to the idea of quitting to be around him. I feel like I can manage it, though.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 17, 2012)

You can do it Rev. Just remember how far you've come already.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 18, 2012)

I quit a couple years ago, I smoked for almost 13 years up to that point. It sucked but I did it cold turkey cause I was worried about the effects of all the aids would have on me. Just try not to compensate smoking by eating. A lot of people make that mistake.

Good lcuk Bro0 !


----------



## avenger (Aug 20, 2012)

matt397 said:


> I quit a couple years ago, I smoked for almost 13 years up to that point. It sucked but I did it cold turkey cause _*I was worried about the effects of all the aids would have on me.*_ Just try not to compensate smoking by eating. A lot of people make that mistake.
> 
> Good lcuk Bro0 !


I had to read this part twice... 

Congrats on quitting though.


----------



## ShredBorland (Aug 20, 2012)

Quit about 4 months back after been a smoker for 10 years,Had to go cold turkey.Started playing football again.Now my stamina is regaining.

All you need is something Inspiring,like for me was getting back to playing football as a semi pro.Find that higher purpose in life rather than smoking that cancer stick.off course withdrawals were bad too,but hey with support from friends and family you can overcome anything.Good luck


----------



## matt397 (Aug 20, 2012)

matt397 said:


> I quit a couple years ago, I smoked for almost 13 years up to that point. It sucked but I did it cold turkey cause *I was worried about the side effects of all the smoking cessation aids would have on me.* Just try not to compensate smoking by eating. A lot of people make that mistake.
> 
> Good lcuk Bro0 !



Fix'd


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 21, 2012)

I've managed to not smoke. My brother and I got really wasted with our friend who's dying of cancer, and it was an incredibly powerful, very inspiring experience. Sad, but that's life. 

Also, I'm going quite long without even noticing that I'm not smoking. It's as if I'm slowly forgetting that it was ever something I used to do, if anyone can relate with that.


----------



## avenger (Aug 21, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I've managed to not smoke. My brother and I got really wasted with our friend who's dying of cancer, and it was an incredibly powerful, very inspiring experience. Sad, but that's life.
> 
> Also, I'm going quite long without even noticing that I'm not smoking. It's as if I'm slowly forgetting that it was ever something I used to do, if anyone can relate with that.


Yes that is exactly how I feel now! It is like I have forgotten that I smoked, I guess the hard part is over now.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 22, 2012)

Today was not a good day. My dad, who's been sober for about 19 years, came home today with a six pack, gave one to my brother and his pothead friend, and then had one himself. I had a cigarette myself. 

I was hoping nothing stressful would happen during this time that I've been in the process of quitting, but this totally drove me over the edge. Back to day one for me.


----------



## sage (Aug 23, 2012)

This is the big thing that helped me quit: I fucking hate "the man". Big tobacco is the man. Big tobacco wants you to keep smoking sooooo fucking bad. You should hate him enough to not smoke just to spite the bastard. 

I enjoy the odd pipeload of black cavendish with a big glass of port, but haven't had a cigarette in years. Don't let your dad's backslide cause you to abandon your goals. Maybe he's had an epiphany that he is able to drink and enjoy it and not be an asshole drunk. I have two uncles who, after 7 and 23 years of sobriety, went back to drinking socially and it hasn't been an issue in their lives. (yet) Just sayin', maybe shit ain't as bad as it seems with your old man.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 23, 2012)

First off, good luck OP and everyone else who's in the process of quitting. I know how quitting any addiction is really hard so my best wishes go out.

For me, well after the 3 day hump and the 2 weeks was still incredibly difficult because the urge was always there. What worked for me was finding a specific reason to quit smoking. I know being healthy and not wanting cancer are the biggest and most important one's but what gave me the real strength and drive was training brazilian jiu jitsu and MMA. I really got into it and wanted to get my wind up and not gas quickly.

Being a smoker and participating in some kind of an active sport don't usually mesh very well so getting into a sport or martial art that you really want to get good at should aid you in your endeavors. 

Hope that helps, man.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 23, 2012)

ShredBorland said:


> Quit about 4 months back after been a smoker for 10 years,Had to go cold turkey.Started playing football again.Now my stamina is regaining.
> 
> All you need is something Inspiring,like for me was getting back to playing football as a semi pro.Find that higher purpose in life rather than smoking that cancer stick.off course withdrawals were bad too,but hey with support from friends and family you can overcome anything.Good luck


 
I should have read through because I basically said the same thing  My bad, man.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, this is day one for me. I want to smoke pretty badly right now, with the divorce I've been smoking more of late. So far holding up well. It will be quite the temptation to have a smoke(as driving is a big trigger for me) on my hour long drive home tonight..


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 27, 2012)

^ Hang in there, bud. You got this


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 27, 2012)

Just chew some gum like the world will end if you don't, Tex. It'll help a bit.


----------



## peldikuneptun (Oct 4, 2012)

quitting was real easy for me, 'cause I got diagnosed with DVT in December 2011. Managed to go 7 months without smoking, slipped this summer and have been on and off again. I did quit again this week, aiming for a full month at least 
The physical cravings will go away after a couple of weeks, but the mental...I don't think I'll ever be free from that. I must say I love a good smoke.

going back to quitting, the best thing that has helped me is constantly realizing that breathing improves tremendously when you're not smoking. I've found that I could draw real deep breaths and really feel the ventilation. Aerobic capacity does improve as well. So essentially with every breath you take you'd be instantly reminded of how beneficial it is not to smoke


----------



## tripguitar (Oct 5, 2012)

this thread is inspiring me to quit. i guess i should.

well.... here goes nothing!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 5, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I've been using the gum trick a lot, as well as trying to reprogram the urge to smoke to do something more constructive, like do a few push ups (circumstances allowing, of course).



I did something similar when I was trying to quit biting my nails... Would either find something else to chew or sit on my hands.


----------



## peldikuneptun (Oct 5, 2012)

oh and disregard everything I've said. slipped again today. so much for the success story.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 5, 2012)

Slow progress > no progress. What do we do when we fall off the horse?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm currently battling a nicotine addiction. I've cut down from a pack a day to 4 or 5 but I cant seem to shake those last few.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice job dude, you are almost there!


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 8, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'm currently battling a nicotine addiction. I've cut down from a pack a day to 4 or 5 but I cant seem to shake those last few.



After a bunch of starts and stops, I've held stable at two a day, and quitting completely is proving incredibly tough. I no longer am buying them, as everyone at my job smokes, so I'm reaping that benefit at least. But damn, do I wish I could legitimately quit and just be done with the whole thing.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 9, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> After a bunch of starts and stops, I've held stable at two a day, and quitting completely is proving incredibly tough. I no longer am buying them, as everyone at my job smokes, so I'm reaping that benefit at least. But damn, do I wish I could legitimately quit and just be done with the whole thing.



I feel you man. Work is the only place I smoke. I dont do it at home anymore. EVERYONE at work smokes, so I give into temptation whenever they offer them to me.


----------



## tripguitar (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm in the same boat. went from a pack a day down to 2 or 3. but giving up those last 2 or 3 is fucking hard.

anyone here successfully weened themselves off cigs?

the only success stories ive ever heard are cold turkeys...


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 12, 2012)

My quitting thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lifestyle-health-fitness-food/188257-quitting-cigarette.html

9 months now. Haven,t touched a cigarette since then. I strongly encourage anyone into quitting that bitchy, smelly, useless thing


----------



## Overtone (Oct 19, 2012)

What I've read is that the physical side of addiction subsides in about 72 hrs once all the nicotine is out of your system. The rest of it is behavioral... your brain basically telling you it's time for a cig and getting frustrated when you don't comply. I'm reading this book about habits and they say that habits like that are hard to completely erase, but what you can do is sort of intercept them. They call it the habit loop and basically say there are 3 steps... the stimulus, the response, and the reward. What many people are able to do is find something to replace the response of smoking. If you can find something to do with yourself instead of smoking it should be easier than if you just do nothing. So for example if every time you crave a smoke you go outside for some fresh air, you are completing the loop and will feel satisfied. If every time you crave a smoke you just sit there and suffer, you will feel frustrated. Given that this is a guitar forum, grabbing your axe or imagining a nice guitar solo every time you want to smoke might help. An old teacher of mine who was a 2 packs a day (minimum) smoker quit just by playing guitar every time he wanted one. 

The one time I was having trouble quitting was because I kept bumming cigs. Eventually I managed to convince myself that the only cigs worth smoking were either handrolled or Dunhill, and since nobody ever had those, I would not bum cigarettes any more. The other times I just went cold turkey, but I was never too heavy a smoker so it wasn't hard.


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 19, 2012)

What helped me was telling my friends and family I was quitting. That way every time someone would see me smoke, they would remind me that I said I was quitting. After enough times hearing "hey aren't you supposed to be quitting?" I got tired of hearing it and just stopped.

I had to totally stop drinking for a few weeks too. One drink and I would be craving a smoke.

Don't give in man. I really got to the point where if I'm around a heavy smoker it almost makes me sick. I think about that feeling every time I want a smoke.


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Oct 21, 2012)

I started smoking again, but Chantix worked the best out of all the "aids" i tried. It makes you nauseated if you try to smoke. It kinda feels like acute nicotine poisoning and gave me vivid bizarre dreams. Alcohol and coffee just aren't the same without cancer sticks.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 21, 2012)

When I last quit, I just broke all the ones I had left and decided that was it. It went relatively well aside from some bad temper moments. You just have to be in the right mind set and not use the cigarette as a crutch for stressful situations, or think in terms of "well I deserve a cigarette since today was a tough one, and it's been so long..." Stop it.

I had an ecig beside my couch that I left there for the purpose of twirling in my hand from time to time.

This last time was a little over a year.

After opening the restaurant I lasted about 5 months and then things weren't going so well for me mentally and I caved (I have a form of schizophrenia). Right back to a pack-pack and a half a day in a few weeks. I know that right now, the benefit of smoking (my mental health) is better than trying to add another stresser into my life. I'm thinking by new years I'll give it another real try. THings should be better then.


It's truly all in your head after the first 3 days.

Hope y'all are staying strong.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 27, 2012)

I've had to cut way back way fast from acute bronchitis and am struggling. 

It's weird, but I've found peppermint oil to help. I put a drop on my hands and rub them together then huff in the scent. It clears my lungs and is extremely strong scented. Kind of an assault on the senses and makes me forget about the craving for a bit.


----------



## avenger (Oct 30, 2012)

I just stopped one day.

Smoked 3-4 packs a weekish for a few years, got sick of it, quit. 

It really is pure mental battle, breaking the physical habit of smoking at work was far far harder then any withdrawal symptoms I felt.


----------



## Navid (Oct 30, 2012)

One day I had decided: "For every cigarette i don't smoke, I allow myself a pint of beer."
It worked well, I quit smoking in 1 week and never started again

That is how I became an alcoholic.


----------

